# Spain Primera Liga 12-14 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 7, 2011)

12 Feb 16:00 Atletico Madrid v Valencia  2.10 3.25 3.20 +53  
12 Feb 18:00 Sporting Gijon v Barcelona  15.00 6.50 1.14 +53  
12 Feb 20:00 Racing Santander v Sevilla  3.00 3.25 2.20 +53  
13 Feb 15:00 Hercules v Real Zaragoza  2.00 3.30 3.40 +53  
13 Feb 15:00 Levante v Almeria  2.25 3.25 2.90 +53  
13 Feb 15:00 Malaga v Getafe  2.00 3.30 3.30 +53  
13 Feb 15:00 Real Sociedad v Osasuna  2.05 3.30 3.30 +53  
13 Feb 17:00 D Coruna v Villarreal  3.20 3.25 2.10 +53  
13 Feb 19:00 Espanyol v Real Madrid  7.00 4.20 1.40 +53  
14 Feb 19:00 Mallorca v Athletic Bilbao  2.00 3.30 3.40


----------



## pdani (Feb 9, 2011)

first game seems to be interesting... I bet that Valencia will win


----------

